
Ask HN: Has anyone taken Google's course on how to use Google? - jlelonm
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.powersearchingwithgoogle.com&#x2F;<p>Thoughts?<p>I know it&#x27;s not https, but it is Google&#x27;s course. It&#x27;s linked to by a Google domain:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;edu.google.com&#x2F;openonline&#x2F;course-builder&#x2F;index.html
======
jolmg
Well, it's not asking anything of anyone to view the content, so I guess even
if it wasn't Google's, it's fine.

Pretty interesting. It's not specifically about Google. The content seems
applicable to any web search engine.

> Verify the credibility of information you find on the web.

> Avoid confirmation bias when conducting searches.

> To verify the source of a piece of information, use the precise information
> you have.

> To confirm a fact, use a generic description for what you seek.

